# Just a simple question



## Lovehorsesandrunning (Nov 10, 2009)

I ride English, just because that's what I got lessons in when I was one elementary school and I really liked it, plus jumping I love jumping , I can ride western... I'm
Just not very good at it it seems harder to me so I just prefer English
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dizzynurse (Jul 7, 2010)

It was never really a question for me I love everything about western. With that said I envy the people who ride english. It looks so gracefull and I am one of the clumsiest people in the world! lol


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Interesting question, Cori.

When I first got into horses, I fell in with a group of people who showed the A rated Arabian circuit. Some of these folks rode Western, some English.

Since I wanted to show Saddleseat and English Pleasure, I lessoned with a dressage trainer who taught me a balanced, English seat.

I was never really interested in Western, although I've ridden in Western tack over the years. I'm not really a Western rider per se, just an English rider who knows enough to fake it in a Western saddle! 

I don't like the feel of a Western saddle, to be honest. There's far too much leather and padding between me and the horse. I need to be able to feel what the animal is doing under me, and I can't do that using Western tack.

For me, those little postage stamp saddles will always feel more 'right' than all that bulky leather.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I ride English (hunt seat) because that is what the friends I had when I started taking lessons did. 
How is that for a lame reason.

I have dabbled in western because that is what my horse did before I bought him and a division at an appy show includes both English and Western classes.

But I, like SR, prefer the postage stamp type saddle (though now that I am older my larger back end means a larger saddle and it can hardly be described as a postage stamp anymore). When I climb into my western saddle I feel like there is just too much saddle to deal with.


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Well... I ride western. Its what Ive always done. However I can ride english as well. 
But I only know the very basics of the english riding.... I can post on correct diagonals and everything. 
But I prefer western. As I love working cattle... and that can be difficult to do in an english saddle.


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

I ride western. I started out bareback; then moved to english because that's how the barn I worked for rode. When I went to strictly trail-riding, I went western. I'm like Corinowalk, I like the comfort and security of the western saddle. It's always nice to have the horn to hold on to if the horse gets a little jumpy :0)


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

I only started in western because my instructor only owned western saddles. 

I truly am a cowgirl at heart.I adore riding out in the open pasture full of hefiers and their calves, the wide blue sky overhead, and a trusty horse under my tush. Nothing beats it.

I have ridden english a few times, and I don't care for it. But I envy you english riders with your impeccable balance and fearless attitude. I had a horse try to scratch her belly with her hind foot while I was riding english and I nearly was tossed off her back. I'll stick to my bulky circle y saddles


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

charlicata said:


> It's always nice to have the horn to hold on to if the horse gets a little jumpy.


English riders have grab straps, if they need something to hold on to. I don't use one, but a lot of folks do.


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

I ride Western. I don't show, I just have Western tack. Nobody around here rides English. I have an English saddle that came with a rescue horse from the cities, and it sits in the tack room. I sat in it once. I was like... oh hell no. 

I like Western because I am a heavier rider, and the bigger saddle distributes my weight better than a little English saddle. I think it is more comfortable for the horse as well. 

I like speed, fast turns, and English to me seems more "Prawncing Ponehs" than anything. 

Besides that... cowboys are hot.


----------



## Cougar (Jun 11, 2009)

I originally started out as a hunter rider. I've dabbled in it all and settled on eventing for now as that is what my horse seems to enjoy doing. He also likes chasing cows so we'll toss up a western saddle every now and again and go cattle penning. Whatever makes him happy makes me happy. I'll do whatever my horse is suited to.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I wanted to do western but when I finally got my parents talked into lessons we were living in Germany, the facility I went to only taught dressage, so that was my first three years. When I moved to Virginia, the facility I went to focused on hunt, so I made the switch. I had always wanted to do western so as an adult, I made the switch yet again.

Now I focus on AQHA style hunt and western pleasure and I dabble in trail. If the money comes along I may get myself a beginner reiner because I think that would be fun....


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I grew up in NY ridding jumpers. When I moved to PA in the mid 80's, I started riding with a group who only rode Western (boy was I out of place on a 16.1 TBx and riding breeches). I eventually made the change over to Western and the "cowboy" in me came out. I rode both for some years but sold all my English tack ~10 years ago and haven't had a postage stamp saddle since.


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

I ride english because in Ireland thats all that is offered i rode western once when an american girl brought her western barrel horse and tack to our yard i used to ride the pony and she thought me very very basic western! I love it and whaen i go to Kentucky next year i cant wait ti try it properly!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I ride western. I always have. I have honestly never met anyone in real life that rides english so it was kindof a no brainer for me. I grew up in the whole ranch, rodeo, and horse show scene. My Dad trained and showed AQHA for the first part of my life and he focused mainly on roping, WP, reining, and working cow horse. Plus, we had cattle and did a lot of ranch rodeos. I actually bought one of those el cheapo english saddle packages quite a few years back because I was going through a stage where I wanted to ride a jumper. I thought it was really uncomfortable, maybe because it didn't fit me well or maybe because I didn't have anyone teach me how to properly ride in it, IDK. Besides, now that I am training horses, a western saddle just gives me so much more security on a horse that is a little goosy or broncy.


----------



## Icyred (Mar 31, 2009)

draftrider said:


> I ride Western. I don't show, I just have Western tack. Nobody around here rides English. I have an English saddle that came with a rescue horse from the cities, and it sits in the tack room. I sat in it once. I was like... oh hell no.


I'll take that saddle off your hands for you ;D!

I started riding western, figured that's what I always wanted to do and scoffed at the idea of riding English when my instructor suggested it. Eventually I gave in and gave it a shot and well...I haven't gone back since really! 

To be completely honest as long as I am riding a horse, it doesn't really matter the tack I'm wearing to do it. Currently I am working on training a 3yr old appy (the guy in my avatar) and when I am working with him I always ride western for more security especially when working on his lope lol! But then I will go to shows and enter him in the english classes as well. 

I am truly a hunt seat rider, it is what I feel the most "right" doing but I love the western bling and just being on a horse in general.


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

I ride English. I guess I chose it originally because I had spent all my days as a young girl watching local horse shows (we do have both english and western and lots of them, but I guess I was more interested in english). I started out taking lessons at a dressage barn and have just stuck with it, because I enjoy it.

That being said, I do love sitting in a big ol' Western saddle sometimes. I used to go to a summer horse camp that was Western and I loved it too! I think I'm just too much of a chicken to compete in Western - or at least speed events, I could probably do pleasure.


----------



## LoveMyDrummerBoy (Nov 5, 2009)

I started taking lessons at the youngest age that any of the riding stables allowed. The one that I started at were all Show Jumpers and always, always talked badly about Dressage. When I moved, after six years, I started training withe a lady that did Show Jumping and Dressage. Her life changed and she had to stop training so I was given a choice. Stay and do Dressage or leave and jump somewhere else. 

I stayed, I remember staring at the dressage saddle wanting to ride in it so much but instead I had to take the jumping saddle. I'm not trying to put down the jumpers I have a lot of respect for what they do, but I never ever felt any connection, especially as I do now in Dressage, with the horse in Jumping as with my discipline now.

Oh, and I do plan to teach my current horse, when he grows up at least a year or so, to jump. Just a life skill and maybe I will get back into it and do both some day 

Edit:I also wanted to say, to add to the western part of the OP, that I have a lot of respect for western and its riders, but there was just too much saddle for me to get into it.


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

I started out western, just because that's the default lesson tack in my area. I think most instructors figure if you can stay on and function in a western saddle, then you can worry about "choosing a discipline" later. :lol: I rode and did some western showing for a few years, muddling through things on my very rough-trotting MorganX. Sitting his trot was a rather painful impossibility, and I'm not gutsy enough to run barrels competitively, so I started dabbling in the English scene. I bought a no-name saddle, pad, and bridle, and tried it. I still prefer the deeper seat of a western saddle on the trail, but I love riding English. In the last year or so, I've gotten a lot more interested in "little d" dressage, the theory and technique of it fascinates me. My will to show has diminished quite a bit, but I still post around in my English saddle, providing a source of amusement for all my contest-rider friends.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

It's interesting to see the differences and what our reasonings are for picking one or the other style of riding.

You generally learn best what you learn first, so part of it may very well just be familiarity. 

I was taught that it's necessary feel the horse under you, and that way I can usually tell what he's doing or even _thinking_ of doing depending on his movements, tightening of back muscles, etc. I can do that easily in English tack, but everything's completely muted in Western.

I remember when competitive trail riders in English tack were an oddity. I got a lot of laughs, reverse snobbery, and, "Hey lady, the show grounds are _that_ way!" thrown at me. Didn't help that I was riding an Arabian! 

I rode trails for many years in a FLAT saddleseat saddle, because I couldn't afford anything else. Doing that taught me you can indeed go up and down steep hills, through water, and take any trail obstacle as long as you're determined enough and your horse is willing, regardless of the tack you use.

'Prancing Ponehs' notwithstanding, English riders are no less tough than their Western counterparts.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

draftrider said:


> I ride Western. I don't show, I just have Western tack. Nobody around here rides English. I have an English saddle that came with a rescue horse from the cities, and it sits in the tack room. I sat in it once. I was like... oh hell no.
> 
> I like Western because I am a heavier rider, and the bigger saddle distributes my weight better than a little English saddle. I think it is more comfortable for the horse as well.
> 
> ...


 
I love hearing everyones responses. Im the type of person that likes to know the whys of everything.

Draftrider...boy are we alike on riding! And on cowboys! :lol:


----------



## Regan7312 (Jul 5, 2010)

I ride English. I was just raised up that way and I love jumping!


----------



## blink (Jul 14, 2010)

My decision (and in truth, I'm still making it) has nothing to do with tack.

It's more about the nature of western riding. I didn't come to riding with any ambitions (delusions) of competing. I simply want to be outdoors. I want the experience to be as earthy and informal as possible.

As I understand it, the heritage of western riding is one of work, transportation, and whatever gets the job done. I feel more at home in that philosophy than I believe I might in the English disciplines which I believe took root in military applications.

Clearly, the military influence on English riding is quite distant now, but it's still a much more rigid, formal manner of riding. Or at least it seems so to me.

That being said, I am intrigued by the idea that an English saddle offers more of a "close-to-the-horse" experience and will likely try it for myself on that merit alone.

Now, weigh all of those comments with the knowledge that I just learned today how to correctly pronounce "latigo." I guess Garth Brooks was right.

blink


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> I rode trails for many years in a FLAT saddleseat saddle, because I couldn't afford anything else. Doing that taught me you can indeed go up and down steep hills, through water, and take any trail obstacle as long as you're determined enough and your horse is willing, regardless of the tack you use.
> 
> 'Prancing Ponehs' notwithstanding, English riders are no less tough than their Western counterparts.


I did most of my english lessons in a Smith-Worthington flat, equitation style saddleseat saddle. I still have that ****** and I love it! I showed saddleseat for a few years but never did really develop a taste for it. 

I agree that english and western riders are equally tough. Its all about comfort zone. I can run a barrel pattern and work cows but ask me to jump anything higher than 12" and im out.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

blink said:


> Clearly, the military influence on English riding is quite distant now, but it's still a much more rigid, formal manner of riding. Or at least it seems so to me.


Yes, English riding is based on military riding, which of course by its very nature had to be more formal and regimented.

The reason we mount from the left instead of the right is because during war time mounted riders used swords and were typically right handed, which meant their sword hilt was carried on their left side. So in order to mount the horse easily and not bang the sword hilt on the animal, mounting was done from the left.

Now we mount from the left because it's tradition, not because a horse cares from which side we mount. In fact, I believe that all horses and riders should be taught to mount from either side.

The riding attire for English riders is also based on military mounted uniforms.


----------



## inaclick (Jun 6, 2010)

I ride English because we simply have no western riding classes or even tack available around here.
Some may buy some western tack for fun or special events but those are not riding schools, just owners with extra cash on their hands.

....and we do trail riding in english tack when we go to the mountain. Lookie:










However I am anxiously waiting a chance to try out those western saddles. I keep hearing "it's like sitting in a bucket" "it's so comfy"...I really would like to try


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> The reason we mount from the left instead of the right is because during war time mounted riders used swords and were typically right handed, which meant their sword hilt was carried on their left side. So in order to mount the horse easily and not bang the sword hilt on the animal, mounting was done from the left.


Correction, I meant to say _scabbard_ not hilt. D'oh!


----------



## inaclick (Jun 6, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> Correction, I meant to say _scabbard_ not hilt. D'oh!


In either case I can't help wondering what am I being turned back and pestered "AAAALWAYS from the left, left LEFT" if I just choose the other side. 

I'm not carrying a sword! None of us are. Why can't we just mount from both ways


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Ina, I require all my horses to be able to be mounted from either side.

What if you get into a situation where you can _only_ mount from the right? It can and does happen, and people and horses need to be prepared for it.

Since it's nothing more than tradition that we mount from the left, I don't see any reason _not_ to teach mounting from both sides.


----------



## inaclick (Jun 6, 2010)

Mark my words.
Someday in this lifespan of mine, I WILL own a horse. 
First thing I'll do will be mounting it and dismounting it like a maniac from both sides 20 times / day.
I'll tape or take photos of myself and send them to all my trainers to choke on horror and dismay :lol:


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

When I first started riding around the age of 6, I rode english because that is what my mom rode when she was a kid. I went to a nice show all english, and thought it was fun. My sister, on the other hand, rode western. I decided to try it one day and fell in love because I thought it was so comfortable.

After riding for several years as a western rider, I took a break from riding all together due to financial reasons. When I was about 11 or 12, I started leasing an older tb and riding again, western. After I finished leasing the old western TB (because I had fallen in love with Arabians and just HAD to have one! lol) I began leasing a spunky 1/2 arabian who was also western. 

After leasing him for about 6 months, I purchased my first horse, a full Arabian. With that, I purchased all western tack for my all western horse (who couldn't neck rein, might I add lol). Not long after, I started wanting to ride english. I purchased and english saddle and turned my western Arab to a spirited english ride. Luckily, he loved it. 

I started having the desire to jump, and after a year of owning my Arabian, I sold him (partially because I outgrew him and partially because he couldn't do what I wanted to do) and purchased an all english TB. When I say all english, I mean ALL english. He FREAKS out when I put a western saddle on him. Doesn't bother me, though, I prefer english anyway!


----------



## EmilyAndBalthamos (Oct 11, 2009)

I ride western because, as a beginner rider, it looked much more safe. And comfortable! I would love to learn english, but that isn't much of an option right now. I also love the cowgirl style of western and the comfort and support of the saddle.


----------



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

I was raised riding western, as that's what my mother rode, and what trail riding establishments offered. ;-)

Then I went to bareback for two years. I still love it. I periodocally rode in an aussie saddle in that time too, as it was the only saddle that fit my fave horse (I was a trail guide).

When I got my horse, I searched and searched for for a western saddle that ft him, but to no avail. There was, however,and english saddle that fit perfectly, so I went with that.

I still ride english, but I still love western too. Aussie is interesting as well.

I'm interested in jumping and gymkhanas. Basically, anything high-speed and life-threatening  I have no prejudice against any discipline, but I do prefer english.


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> 'Prancing Ponehs' notwithstanding, English riders are no less tough than their Western counterparts.


Actually, I said "Prawncing Ponehs" hehe

I fully agree that English riders are no less tough than Western riders. I think that tough goes many ways. I am a total wimp when it comes to jumping. I almost peed myself one time when I was on a trail and had to jump a big log. Ok, so I admit it, I am afraid of heights, and flying, and flying OFF a flying horse.

But, I don't think it would be really possible to do the things I have to do on our ranch with English tack. I can't imagine having to rope half wild cattle with an English saddle. I also can't imagine having to be keeping bit contact all the time. I can set my horses reins down looped on the saddle horn and move her how I need with my legs, seat and voice commands, so that my hands are completely free for what I need to do. I've shot deer off my horse etc. I don't think that would be possible to do with an English trained horse.

Which is why I am so freaked out that my niece wants to learn English. I fully support her in her desires to learn this discipline, and I am trying very hard to find her a coach. But... its not going so good!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Draft, it's very true that for some things English tack just isn't practical. Cutting cattle is one I can think of that is completely impractical.

I know some Western riders jump, but that's rather impractical to do in a Western saddle. I'd always be worried about getting punched in the gut with the horn. :-x

Shooting while mounted shouldn't matter which tack you use, since there are scabbards/gear that you can attach to English tack nowadays.

I think you'd be surprised how much an English trained horse will respond to leg, seat, and voice commands. Having constant bit contact is only one small way to communicate with the horse, and it's not always necessary. :wink:


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I saw a little girl this weekend do a gaming show on a little hackney pony in all english tack. She did really well! Thats something I would never take on in an english saddle but boy...she really did impress me!

I've really enjoyed reading this thread. I think it shows you that not all english peeps are snobby and not all western people are inexperienced!

I wish I had the guts to jump. My boy free jumps and truely enjoys it. Anyone in Western PA wanna come jump my boy?! lol


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

draftrider said:


> I can't imagine having to rope half wild cattle with an English saddle. I also can't imagine having to be keeping bit contact all the time. I can set my horses reins down looped on the saddle horn and move her how I need with my legs, seat and voice commands, so that my hands are completely free for what I need to do. I've shot deer off my horse etc. I don't think that would be possible to do with an English trained horse.


This is a false statement at least as far as I am concerned. I've been all English for 12+ years, but I love love love going around on a loose rein at the end of a ride and riding all sorts of complex figures (figure eights, serpentines, diagonals, transitions through the gaits etc) without contact. Actually, you can see in my avvie that my dearest pony has very loose reins while we were doing a little canter work.

As for why I ride English (or more specifically, dressage) it's another of those cases where that's what my mom was doing and that's what discipline my instructor was teaching when I started taking lessons. I did take jump lessons for a year or two however and I have recently been dabbling in western riding with some amount of interest. Huntseat has always been my greatest undoing however. I don't like it at all.


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

I ride both. It depends on what I feel like doing that day and I feel horses should be able to respond to both riding styles. Lately I've been doing a lot of English riding, even trail riding and getting ready to do dressage. But if I just want to strictly trail ride of bum around, I put a western saddle on. My English saddle is my "working" saddle. My Western saddle is my, "ok we're just gonna relax and bum around today" saddle. I feel that in my English saddle I'm much more focused than when I'm in my Western saddle. When I ride Western, I'll be talking to people and turning around in my saddle but when I ride English, I mentally push everyone else out of the arena. But there are exceptions to that rule...a few days ago I threw an English saddle on my friend's gaming horse and took him around some barrels and poles in a competion...and we won. Showed all those cowboys whats up. =) By the way...I always thought cowboys were much hotter until my friend introduced me to a guy she thinks I should date.


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> English riders have grab straps, if they need something to hold on to. I don't use one, but a lot of folks do.


That's pretty cool Speed Racer. I never knew that grab straps existed for english saddles. Probably because when I was at the english barn it was taboo for the owner and he just didn't have any around. It really would have been nice when the green horses I rode back then acted up though ;-). Having said that, I did notice on the bareback pad I bought for my MIL to ride her old mule a couple of years ago had a strap up front. I remember thinking then that I wished they had those for english saddles.

I also have to agree with you guys that riding western doesn't make you any tougher than riding english. Each style has their different set of skills, and I'm glad I learned to do both. There are also snobs in each discipline who make fun of or think they're better than the other. Wether they realize it or not, they do have something in common with the other...we all love riding, and the relationship that forms with horse and rider.

This is a GREAT thread!


----------



## Just Ruthiey (Jul 12, 2010)

I ride western (most of the time) because my horse prefers the saddle. When I do ride English its because I am being lazy & don't wanna pull out the 40lb western saddle.


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

English. I felt really mean making my horse carry me and a 45lb saddle around. I switched to english and like how light it is, and the particular saddle fits my horse much better.


----------



## browneyedcowgirl13 (Jun 4, 2008)

I started riding western but I have done both. I like the security I feel when riding in western and when a horse is spinning underneath me its easier for me to sit in my pockets. When I play around and ride english and do spins it hurts my back trying to balance myself. I do hve alot of respect for really good english riders because english hurts sooo so much on my back and legs! lol


----------



## DreamCatcher (May 5, 2010)

I ride both; they both have their advantages, IMHO.

I started out riding Western, mainly because that's what my family rode; and, when I took lessons for a short while, that was the only discipline around.
When I moved about four years ago, I didn't really think too much about it; I just kept riding Western, because that was what I knew. I had honestly never met anyone who rode English at the time. The Western saddle was comfortable, and I knew how to ride this discipline; why would I want to switch? 

A year or so ago, I met a friend who rides English. I became curious about the seemingly more graceful aspects, but due to financial difficulties, I couldn't get any lessons.
About two months ago, I started riding English at a barn about a half hour away - and I love it!

Personally, neither is better than the other. 

*Edit*: As for the tack, the Western saddle is more comfortable; however, I love the feeling of being closer to the horse that you get with an English one... and I'm small and lazy, so the lighter weight doesn't hurt, either. :wink:


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I ride both...but I grew up Western, and honestly, I think I still enjoy that more than I ever will English... But, I ride both, and both have their 'advantages'...I don't buy the whole "this is better than that" thing between western and english riding...there are so many different things you can do in each, that there just isn't a reason to go all crazy like that.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Riding styles, I prefer western. That is what most people I knew rode when I was a kid. It just seems more relaxed than english. I also associate it with being outdoors and the ranch lifestyle. Although if asked, I'm no cowgirl. 
I am also fortunate enough to live near a national park and rodeo arena. Weekends, I am usually at one of those 2 places.
I tend to associate riding english with dressage and indoor arena events.
When I 1st got my own horse, a friend sold me an all purpose english saddle cheap. I rode my mare in that for the longest time. I definitely think riding an english seat made me a better rider. There is more contact with the horse, it makes your legs stronger, and improves your balance.
My next saddle is going to be an endurance saddle though. (not sure what discipline they fall under) That style of saddle just seems like it would be more comfortable for me and the horse on a long ride. I like the deep seat, they aren't as heavy as a western saddle, and I don't really need a horn for what I do.


----------



## BFFofHorses (Jan 29, 2010)

I ride mostly bareback, but I own a western saddle when I get the feeling my horse is going to buck that day  I want to learn english, b/c learning a little of everything can really improve your balance, cues, etc. I do enjoy jumping, though its usuallly logs on trails, and i love working with cattle. i will probably always do more Western than english. But I'm kinda fearless and kinda stupid, so I am willing to do any sport bareback- jumping, dressage, barell racing, reining, working with cattle, and yeah pretty much I'm stupid.


----------



## Starlet (Jun 3, 2010)

I ride western. Everyone rides western in my community. I like cow events and barrel racing. I will jump sometime. Although I use my western saddle for it.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

dressage! i love dressage just because there is always something more to learn, i will never ever be perfect, and it improves the horse. And it looks so elegant!!!! 
It is so stric though, sometimes i wish i rode western so i could have all that sparkly tack! lol


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

flytobecat said:


> Riding styles, I prefer western. That is what most people I knew rode when I was a kid. It just seems more relaxed than english. I also associate it with being outdoors and the ranch lifestyle.


Yes, people associate working outdoors and living a ranch lifestyle to be more Western than English. It's not right or wrong, it's just perception.



flytobecat said:


> I tend to associate riding english with dressage and indoor arena events.


This is true is a sense, but plenty of English riders do endurance, LDRs, and CTRs, as well as just plain old trail riding.



flytobecat said:


> My next saddle is going to be an endurance saddle though. (not sure what discipline they fall under)


Depending on the style you buy, it can be either. :wink:

I'd like a Tucker Endurance saddle, but with English rigging and stirrups, which would make it an English style saddle.

You can get English or Western rigging and stirrups depending on the model of saddle, and either horned or not.

I'm always going to go for the English rigging and stirrups, regardless of the saddle. That whole Western cinching thing throws me for a loop! :lol:


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

I think the Western Cinch is easy! I use the cinch knot, rather than the buckle and keeper. But again, it is what you are used to.


----------



## Rowzy (Mar 1, 2010)

I ride english because when I first started riding none of the stirrups on the western saddles got short enough for me (I am fully grown at 4' 11" and this was when I was 10ish). They had english saddles with short leathers though, and after a few rides in an english saddle I decided I prefered english over western.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

draftrider said:


> I think the Western Cinch is easy!


I dunno draft, I like to think of myself as fairly intelligent, but any time I've had to tie a Western cinch it winds up looking like the Gordian Knot! :rofl:

English girthing is easy. You buckle it from both sides and it's done. Easy peasy, lemon squeezy!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I have to say, there are times that I wish my western saddle would cinch like an english! I have a smartcinch and it is super easy but you still have to knot the leather. I also wish that western stirrups adjusted the way english do! Lots of people ride in my saddle at the barn and they are all shorter than me. Its a pain in the pahtootie to get down, try to find your hole, get on, somethings not right, get back down, try again. Belvins have made things easier...just not as easy as english!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I began in Western. I showed my friend's horses in speed events, and I deffinately had fun. But then a couple of my other friends rode at an English barn...no turning back. Once I got into that saddle in that arena full of jumps, I was in love. I am an English rider at heart, and I choose it over Western any day. I go bareback if Western is my only option, most of the time. I love the speed of barrels and poles, but it doesn't come close to the euphoric high of jumping.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Sunny, Ive turned into a chicken in my old age. I used to love all the speed and high jumps that I could get near. Now that Im older and have kids of my own, just *watching* jumping or gaming makes my heart race. I had someone out last week to test ride my QH. She wants him for a speed horse. She ran him at a full clip across out hay field. By the time she stopped him, I was visibly shaking. I have run him like that before but its different when you see it from the ground! Hes a fast little ******! If I were 18 and saw her run him, I would have jumped at the chance to see if I could get him to go faster. Now...I told her that he can do a great jog and lope too...LOL poor girl probably thinks im 90!


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

Thank you thank you for this awesome thread!

And I want to apologize to any English rider I may offend- I am ignorant of English riding- and I DO want to learn more about it. I may ask stupid questions or say something wrong because I just don't know any better. Thank you for being patient with me!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

No offense taken, draft. 

Anyone who would take offense at anything you've said probably needs to go ride their prawncing poneh. :wink: :lol:

I find the differences between the disciplines to be fascinating, although in the end it all comes down to good horsemanship.


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

corinowalk said:


> Sunny, Ive turned into a chicken in my old age. I used to love all the speed and high jumps that I could get near. Now that Im older and have kids of my own, just *watching* jumping or gaming makes my heart race. I had someone out last week to test ride my QH. She wants him for a speed horse. She ran him at a full clip across out hay field. By the time she stopped him, I was visibly shaking. I have run him like that before but its different when you see it from the ground! Hes a fast little ******! If I were 18 and saw her run him, I would have jumped at the chance to see if I could get him to go faster. Now...I told her that he can do a great jog and lope too...LOL poor girl probably thinks im 90!


This reminds me of my mom. xD Only for her it was heart pounding to watch me run barrels when I was a kid. I was lucky and got to ride horses who knew what they were doing, so all I really had to do was hold on. xD Now she'll watch me jump and say, "God can't you jump any higher?!" Then when I do start jumping higher she always says "...it looked way smaller before you started jumping that high." 

Anyway. Currently I prefer riding english, but I competed and rode western pleasure and barrels for around 5-6 years before switching. I enjoy english so much more than I ever enjoyed western. I love jumping and I love dressage. I love love love having less leather between myself and my horse as well. I grew up in an area where I could've easily found good western trainers or english trainers and in that I'm lucky. A lot of people are limited to a certain discipline simply because of their geographic area.


----------



## Siggav (Nov 21, 2008)

Growing up in Iceland I started out riding on Icelandic saddles and on the gaited Icelandic ponies so it's actually neither western nor english. Saddle looks like this -> http://svg.crowblanket.com/hestar/hnakkur.jpg

Very flat and you ride with long stirrups but I did mostly work on gaits and then a lot of trail riding. My favourite thing to do was herding horses from horseback. So much fun, especially when one or two would decide they wanted to go home and take off on a gallop and you had to go get them as fast as you could.

However now that I live in the UK I ride English because that's what's taught at the barn where I take lessons. I do some hacking and then schooling indoors. It's been really good to learn though, a lot more precise and really helps to be really aware of your body and what you're asking the horse to do.

However especially at the beginning when I was having a hard time with some of the things that were so new to me I couldn't help wonder how the women riding with me would do if they'd be stuck on a mountain somewhere and had to work with maybe 2-3 other people to drive a herd of 30 horses back to the farm going over really bad terrain and rivers etc. So I understand where you western riders are coming from. I've never ridden western but it would be interesting to try.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> I find the differences between the disciplines to be fascinating, although in the end it all comes down to good horsemanship.


I totally agree! 

I love horses. Plain and simple. If I had to ride English or stop riding, I would ride English! While I am not a perfectionist about my riding, especially while working with greenies, I *can* pull it together for a show. The problem is, I get a green/formerly trained horse, work with him, get him where he needs to be and then something comes up! I got Nico out of a field. Worked with him, found out what makes him tick. Now I have him going well and.....I lose my job! I love ya Nico, butcha gotta go! 

I really am interested in the reasonings behind everyones choices. I guess I am just curious!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Siggav, that looks like a nice cooshy version of our saddleseat saddles. I love them! They sure do make you work though! No easing up on your position with that baby or off you go!


----------



## aliloveshorses09 (Jul 23, 2010)

i ride english and western well i prefer both i love both but i ride western on my horse but i am gonna train him to do english two.


----------



## aliloveshorses09 (Jul 23, 2010)

omg i am in western pa two!!


----------



## Siggav (Nov 21, 2008)

corinowalk said:


> Siggav, that looks like a nice cooshy version of our saddleseat saddles. I love them! They sure do make you work though! No easing up on your position with that baby or off you go!


I'd never seen saddleseat saddles (just been googling now) and yeah they got the same flat seat, there are some differences but def more similar than western for example! 

People do really heavy duty trail riding in those back home. Here's a photo from when we got lost on a mountain with a herd, you can see a saddle there a bit as well, although that one is ribbed and slightly padded at the top http://svg.crowblanket.com/hestar/tynd.jpg The saddles also have little loops of metal in various places so you can tie saddle bags to them when you're travelling for real.

I want to do these treks again now.. *sigh*


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Those saddles are definantly cool looking! I could, for sure, see myself in one! They actually look pretty comfy!

Just because I love it so, here is my old saddleseat saddle. Forgive its oldness, it is an antique!

Oh and Aliloves, where at in PA? Im near Murrysville.


----------



## aliloveshorses09 (Jul 23, 2010)

o well i am in indiana well this is where my horse is


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I started Western because everyone said it was easier and the saddles were better for staying on. So I found an instructor and when I got to the point where I could barely canter, she announced it was time for me to start barrel racing! Considering I was barely cantering, racing around barrels didn't seem like such a good idea, so I suggested that perhaps I should work on something else. I was told there wasn't anything else, I'd learned it all, now I just needed to learn how to go FAST.

I didn't feel like I'd learned much of anything and I was barely staying on as it was. So I started looking for another instructor but all the Western Instructors around here seemed to be of the same mind set. I saw an ad for Dressage lessons and figured why not try it and see if I learn more in those lessons.

My Dressage Instructor had a slight look of horror the first day which proved that I was right about not learning much of anything in my other lessons. I just clicked with her style of teaching and learned more in the 1st couple lessons with her than I had in months.

So I chose mostly based on finding a good instructor than the discipline but I absolutely love my Dressage saddle and wouldn't go back to Western. I'm a very tiny person, I slipped around in a Western saddle and the stirrups seemed very confining. After my first Dressage lesson, I was so happy, my SIL gifted me her County saddle and the Western saddle went to the back corner of the tack room to collect dust.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

OMG, Corino, that looks like the most uncomfortable saddle ever made LOL. In my imagination, it would be about like riding on a 2x4 .

Give me my Association tree any day. I rode the roughest travelling horse I have in it for about 4 1/2 hours today and was not even the slightest bit sore anywhere.
(plus, one tried to buck with me the other day and I felt like I was sitting on velcro ;D)









I have a ton of respect for you people who can ride those "butt-paddling" saddles (what my Dad calls them) and make it look so easy. I wouldn't survive a day without my big stirrups or my saddle horn LOL.


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

I agree with you Smrobs. All I can think when I see those little bitty saddles is... 

WEDGIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I will have to post pics of my saddle sometime- its about 75 years old and still going strong. It has the most interesting shape and is SOOO comfy.


----------



## Puddintat (Jul 24, 2010)

When I first started taking lessons I rode in an english saddle. I now mostly ride in western. I like the security of the western saddle but find the english saddle to be much more comfortable. I might want to learn jumping someday so maybe when I get my own horse I'll try to have an english and a western saddle.


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

It's so interesting to hear other people's reasons. =] 

I started riding as a typical Australian stock rider because in Australia, Pony Club won't allow riders to ride in a western saddle and at the time, a stock saddle was all I had. I then moved on to English because that's what my first horse was trained in (although fanging around on my pony was great fun!). Most of the riders in the general area where I am ride English, although in my town it's like "Campdraft, Race, Sport or LEAVE!". I first wanted to do straight dressage because Dad bought me an Anky Van Grunsven DVD and as a typical pony club kid, I went "EWWW DRESSAGE!" but then after watching it, I dunno - I guess I just caught the dressage bug. Anky is now my idol and I would love love love to be like her (without any rollkur/hyperflexion issues though... but I 'spose there "has" to be something about all the top athletes, huh?). I do now have an Anky Salinero AMS saddle and an Anky snaffle bridle and a few half decent dressage horses so my passion for the sport is stronger than ever. I have ridden all other sports except any western though, and I still prefer dressage (polox and campdrafting are FUN though!).


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

corinowalk said:


> I have to say, there are times that I wish my western saddle would cinch like an english! I have a smartcinch and it is super easy but you still have to knot the leather. I also wish that western stirrups adjusted the way english do! Lots of people ride in my saddle at the barn and they are all shorter than me. Its a pain in the pahtootie to get down, try to find your hole, get on, somethings not right, get back down, try again. Belvins have made things easier...just not as easy as english!


I actually HATE blevins. Hate them. I get the security factor to the post/two holes thing, but I've yet to ever find a new saddle where the holes precisely lined up and didn't need additional "work" to make fit the blevins posts correctly. Every saddle I have ever had, excepting the current one, (only because I haven't had it done yet,) I have always had the blevin replaced with a buckle. That way I can readily adjust the buckle when needed from the saddle without needing to dismount.

As to your original post, I am primarily a western rider, but I do ride both. When I took lessons as a child, I took english lessons. I have recently started taking english lessons again, and I ride Claymore english about half the time. Although I had taken lessons, I didn't get my own first horse until later in my teenage years, and the lady I worked for taught me to ride western so I could show her horses for her. I didn't ride english again until in the last year, I have a renewed interest in riding english, not for competition purposes, but for the value some basic dressage work has in teaching a horse to move correctly and balanced. I have big, heavy horses, and big heavy horses can be hard on their joints. I want to do what I can to lighten the load and teach them to move in lightness.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

I ride horses, actually... My first saddle was a Western, second was an English, and we also have an Aussie saddle. But I can honestly say that the horses back is the best saddle of all


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

smrobs: That saddle is actually pretty comfy on the right horse. Its basically a little bit better than bareback but it has enough support so you dont feel like you are flailing! 

I know what you mean about your Western saddle! I've taken good care of mine because it is the first truely comfortable deep seated saddle I've ever owned. Ive had it out on some 6 hour trail rides and other than my lack of condition, Ive never been sore in it! I've ridden some nasty buckers in it too...that puppy is secure!

Indy: I know what you mean with dressage. Its nice to refine movement, no matter the saddle. I think I just get discouraged with english because I am not your typical sized english rider. Finding a saddle to fit my ever growing rear end has proved to be quite the task! I always feel like I look sloppy in an english saddle...thats not a feeling I like! 

And just because I love my saddle and my (soon to be sold ) horse so...here they are together!


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

Oh no, why are you selling Nico??


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Double post -sorry


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Speedracer, I actually prefer the english stirrups. There so much easier to adjust especially when your riding. 
It took me forever to figure out how to knot my western cinch too. I kept doing it backwards somehow.


----------



## Kawairashii Ichigo (Jul 18, 2010)

I prefer Bareback, though saddle wise I love English. I find it helps develop a seat better (just because I can feel the horse better, and the saddle doesn't hold you in place. You have to hold your own position.), it's more of a work out and you get to jump. >W< Though I'll still jump bare back. xD <3 But I'm not against western. I have used western to break horses in (Will either use western or bare back them to break depending on the size of the horse. Sometimes there just isn't a saddle big enough seeing as I well did use to deal with a lot of drafts. Just getting back into riding after school.) And I have ridden western just for the hell of it on trails or with my friends horses. Even though I did start western, I learned English and loved it right off the bat (That and high speeds and tight turns are more interesting this way ;P).


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

draftrider said:


> Oh no, why are you selling Nico??


I lost my job a few weeks back and one of my biggest expenses is Nico. While I love his guts...I love my kids more. Looks like he may be boarded at my barn for a while so atleast I get to see him.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Corino, that totally sucks.


----------



## frecklesgirl4ever (Sep 15, 2009)

^i'm so sorry you have to sell him. i hope things work out okay for you

As for me i have always ridden and adored english. i live in new england and where i live it's very difficult to find a western stable so i pretty much only had the choice of riding english. plus, my grandparents and mom rode english. i have ridden western before and i have nothing against western riders but i hated it. i guess i'm so used to a small english saddle. i'm relatively small and i feel like i'm just swimming in the western saddle. also, i feel like i have more control in english tack although i ride with extremely loose reins because my horse flips when i tighten her reins. i still enjoy a lot of the pleasures of riding western. for example i take my horse into the field all the time and gallop her. i also take her on trail rides in my english tack. plus, being an english rider i get to jump and i love jumping because it gives me goals to reach for (ex: jumping higher, more confusing courses) i enjoy the sensation of jumping and the feel of english tack, although i would love to be able to actually take western lessons and learn how to enjoy this style of riding more thoroughly than my past experiences.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I don't ride any 'discipline'. I just ride. I do what I feel like doing on any given day and I ride in what is comfortable, fits my horse, and suits the job.

When I took lessons, it was in english saddles. When I got my first pony, I rode in a huuuuge old stock saddle that I swam in (I was 10) and went back to my ponies rump. The first saddle we bought was a Wintec 500 - because it was cheap.

That saddle has lasted me ten years and is still my comfiest saddle. In that saddle I have done: Dressage, jumping, polocrosse, cattle work, mustering, gameing, mounted games, trail riding, endurance, and just about anything else you can think of. 

I don't think security is about the saddle - It is about knowing your tack. I galloped headlong downhill through rocks, rabbit holes, logs, long grass chasing sheep in my wintec and never missed a beat. Had you asked me to do the same in a western saddle? I probably would have landed on my head. I was used to my tack, I knew it's limits, I knew how to sit it. I am currently breaking in a pony in that same wintec.

As to what type of riding I prefer - When I was a bit younger, I was all about the SPEED. Mounted games, sporting, polocrosse, jumping fast. The faster the better. Our trail rides were 70% trot/canter, 25% gallop, and maybe 5% walking :]

I also always had an affinity for working cattle and other working disciplines. I was born on a farm and my dad is a farmer. I always loved helping him bring the cattle in, and I did it fine on my 11h pony and 14h arab. 

Nowadays? I'm more interested in training than any 'specific' discipline. However I am a strong believer in every single horse I ride knowing how to move off leg, stop on a dime, turn on a dime, be able to gallop without going nuts, as well as work with a contact and in frame. Basically I want a horse I could do anything on.

When I compete nowadays I generally do ASH shows and campdrafting, as I still like a bit of speed :]

When I finally had money I got a custom made saddle - A stock saddle. It fits my purpose. it took me months to be as secure in that as I was in my wintec.

To me, it's all just riding. Except for roping, there is nothing I can't do in my english saddle.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I couldn't figure out what Campdrafting was, so I googled it. It sounds fun! I've cut cows before in my English saddle so I can totally relate.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Lol, no one knows what campdrafting is over there really - it's kind of similar to working cow, but none of the boring bits! (Not that working cow is boring, lol).


----------



## kr0lltopp (Aug 1, 2010)

Theres like nobody who ride western here, so english has always been the only choice! I love it of course, and I doubt it would be any different if I got to try western because I have always loved the jumping.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

I started out western, it was all that I knew. I had always wanted to try english/jumping because I always thought it was so pretty and more "uptown" and took more skill than western.

I started riding & showing at an arab barn in hunt seat. I loved it! I remember riding for about a year in hunter then getting in a western saddle. It felt so bulky & it seemed like I couldn't feel the horse. :/ Nowadays I ride both about evenly, from WP & HUS to reining & sport horse under saddle.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Oh and just for the record, I am still in love with the girths & stirrups of english saddles.

As far as security, I actually feel like I can hang on better in an english saddle, I guess because of the close contact? I just hang on with my legs/seat, I never even think about grabbing anything with my hands, even when I'm on a bronc-y horse 
The horn & such just seems in the way!


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

Well, my seat of choice is bareback because I think that is when you truly get the best feel of your mount. With a handful of mane I think you can do just about anything bareback. Plus the tack is much easier to lug over to the pasture ;P

Other than that, I ride western. I think if you take the time to listen to and feel your horse, it can be as muc contact with your horse as an english saddle.

I have ridden english in a couple lessons and gone on a trail ride english, but like to stretch my legs out. I do admire those who can jump and do dressage. I would LOVE to be able to jump someday.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

draftrider said:


> I like speed, fast turns, and English to me seems more "Prawncing Ponehs" than anything.


Interesting you should say that... The only Western riders I've come into contact with rode Western pleasure, so to me English riding = fast, Western riding = slow. I think I would like reining but probably not enough to give up jumping. 

I also have ridden up and down mountains on a flat saddle and I found it more comfortable than a Western one (though maybe that's because the seat was quilted).


----------



## FlitterBug (May 28, 2009)

To be honest, to me, riding is riding. My tack depends on what I'm doing because it will be more functional for the activity and better for the horse, it has nothing to do with my comfort or security level, my balance and confidence are mine, not my saddle's.

To know a horse, to understand a horse's mind and body, is far beyond what any particular "discipline" can offer. If I'm jumping, I'll use a saddle designed for it, as there is a reason it was designed for that and its better for the horse. If I'm working on a physical level with a horse, I will usually ride english, not because I can feel more, but because the horse can move more. The horse has a lot to tell you if you are listening and you can hear just as much through the western saddle.

I usually tack up western for running barrels or working cows, but have had to do it in english tack and it didn't change the performance of me or the horse.

Some say "I ride english", "I ride western", "I run barrels", "I jump", and all I hear is "because that is what I like to do". If you ask me, I just ride for the horse, not the other way around. If you try that, you will find that the horse will give you back so much more. There is a correct biomechanical function for horse and rider that does not change with the tack. Sure, you may see different fads that may be more for the aesthetic appearance and "trends" that may not be the best thing for the horses or the riders body, but when you break it down, an athlete is an athlete.

I've found that in teaching people, the easiest people to teach are those that aren't doing it for themselves. One of my students wanted her daughter to exercise her horse and had her take a lesson. The daughter, a teenager, could care less about the horse, but wanted to do it for her mother. The horse had never worked so beautifully. My brother wanted me to teach him to ride so he could relate to his girlfriend. My brother is a natural athlete, but hasn't spent a lot of time in the saddle. In less than an hour, he was doing thing easily that take most people months to get a feel for.

I know it sounds crazy and is slightly off topic, but don't worry so much about english or western, don't worry so much about what you like to do. Try riding for someone else, even if that someone else is the horse that you are on. You will find the experience much more rewarding and you will be surprised at the progress you make.


----------



## Bandera (Jul 31, 2010)

Me and my horse are english all the way. I am really into eventing cause you can be wimpy, you dont have to have a 200,000 dollar horse to do it (though most people do for Advance). Most of the people are really down to earth. I have gone through the dressage thing and hunter/jumper thing and its just the people.... Eventing it the best!!! : D i love it... 

I rode a bit western and i liked it because it was easy for me a and relaxing cause i was use to english. i dont know why but it never really stuck. 

AND english is not all stuck up like people think it is, especially in eventing, you have to be gung-ho and hard core about everything!


----------



## PeruvianEquine (Aug 1, 2010)

I ride Indian style....Bareback and with a simple hackamore.

I'm not one for details or perfection, I would find the critiquing of riding in a show ring or learning a certain discipline frustrating. I just like horses and I like riding them and working with them and training them. 

If I do use a saddle, I would go for a western one. But I'm more comfortable riding bareback.


----------



## DreamCatcher (May 5, 2010)

FlitterBug said:


> To be honest, to me, riding is riding. My tack depends on what I'm doing because it will be more functional for the activity and better for the horse, it has nothing to do with my comfort or security level, my balance and confidence are mine, not my saddle's.
> 
> To know a horse, to understand a horse's mind and body, is far beyond what any particular "discipline" can offer. If I'm jumping, I'll use a saddle designed for it, as there is a reason it was designed for that and its better for the horse. If I'm working on a physical level with a horse, I will usually ride english, not because I can feel more, but because the horse can move more. The horse has a lot to tell you if you are listening and you can hear just as much through the western saddle.
> 
> ...


Nicely said


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

FlitterBug said:


> If you ask me, I just ride for the horse, not the other way around.


Um did the horse ask you to ride him? Seriously, some horses might like working OK, but I bet you they like being out in the pasture with their buddies even better. Of course riding is about what the human wants!


----------



## FlitterBug (May 28, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> Um did the horse ask you to ride him? Seriously, some horses might like working OK, but I bet you they like being out in the pasture with their buddies even better. Of course riding is about what the human wants!


 
You are speaking of something that you obviously don't understand. The rider can be very benficial to the horse with the right skills and understanding of the horses body. The horse tells people things all the time, most people just don't listen.

Any one of my horses will leave their buddies to come to me, I am the alpha horse. I also do physical rehabilitation with horses and the support that a rider can offer to a horse that has previously ignored in their physical well being is amazing. So yes, when I ride the horse, and the horse feels physically better, releases tight muscles, redistributes the weight on the legs and can begin to make their own physical adjustments, you can bet that horse wants to be ridden. :wink:

I'ves seen plenty of horses that enjoy being ridden and enjoy having a job. Its no surprise that these horses belong to people that put the horses agenda ahead of theirs. Its also no surprise that these horses and riders will succeed in the show ring far more than the rider that can't see past the surface of what that riders goals are.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

FlitterBug said:


> You are speaking of something that you obviously don't understand.


That seems to be the standard line of anyone who gets disagreed with around here.

Look at it this way - How often does someone who wins the lottery keep their job? It happens, but not much. Some people and some horses are lucky enough to find their "calling" in life, but for most of us work is _work._ You say your horses come to you because you're the alpha - Well guess what, most people respond when their bosses call them too. That doesn't mean that they love their jobs.

The only way to know for sure if your horse loves their job is if they do it on their own, without a rider. I've seen that happen but it's very rare.

And the only way you could ride a horse for _their_ pleasure is if you don't try to direct them at all. Just sit there and let them do what they want. Chances are what they will want to do is graze!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> That seems to be the standard line of anyone who gets disagreed with around here.


Naw. It is the standard for people who like to say things but have no reason for their stories so it is easier to tell others they are clueless.


I am with you on that subject Ponyboy (or gee, maybe I am just as clueless as you). I bet most horses would prefer to just not be ridden, so I doubt most people are riding for the horse. Geez.



flitterbug said:


> You are speaking of something that you obviously don't understand.​



​

The question asked by the OP was what style people rode. People have answered it.

I do ride English. No, I did not ask my horse. I know his answer. "No thank you, I will stand here and eat instead, thanks very much." He is allergic to work of any kind. If he has to be ridden it is obvious he enjoys jumping. Ears go up, etc. 

It is not so unrealistic that people that say they ride English chose to purchase horses that English is the most suitable discipline for. Why assume that we all just buy a horse and try to shove the square peg into the round hole? Why not assume that the people who say "I ride English" chose their horse because it too likes English?


----------



## BarrelRacer86 (Jul 6, 2010)

I ride western, there wasn't a question about it. My family all barrel races, so when I started riding my mom bought me a barrel saddle. But when I was 12 at a barn we boarded at where my new horse was being started on barrels by my mom there were some english riders. I wanted to try it so one day a lady slapped on a english saddle onto my barrel horse and we trotted around (I already knew how to post). Couple years later i took jumping lessons, on my barrel horse. I loved it. my mare loves it to, she's a pretty jumper. So even if I go to barrel shows every weekend I ride english sometimes and just won my jumper classes at fair last week lol


----------



## zanyoutthere (Jan 31, 2009)

Western. Not pleasure though. Barrel racing-or any speed event. I like it cause i like the feeling of the horses strength beneath you, and how much power it holds.

i Dont like english, IMO its boring. Boring to ride. Boring to watch. Not bashing anyone who rides english just my opiniion


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

I ride English because it makes me better than everyone else. If you don't ride English then you aren't worth diddly squat.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Juuuuust messing with ya people ha ha ha, funny though right?! 

Really I ride English because I grew up in an area where that is all that was offered. Everyone was into showing, dressage, jumping and eventing and I eventually found my niche in eventing. I loved learning about three different aspects of riding, how they are inter-related. Plus I found the people to be very down to earth, supportive and fun. 

Now that I live in Texas and am surrounded by western riding, I think it is amazing! I went the the Houston rodeo at the start of the year and loved it, I think barrel racing is definately my favourite and if I ever get a chance I would love to learn.


----------



## FlitterBug (May 28, 2009)

Horses want direction. They want leadership, they actually don't enjoy it at all when the leader is absent. You both just completely proved my point about not understanding what I was mentioning, thank you.

No, most people don't ride for the horse. Believe me, it took a lot of bruised limbs and a bruised ego to figure out that the more you give, the more you get. 

However, I personally like to look at all sides of a situation before saying that someone is off the wall because they see it at a different way than I do, I won't comment on anything if I haven't been there before. 

How about this to make everyone happy - I ride english and western.


----------



## Friesian Crazy (Aug 6, 2010)

I train in dressage but show Hunter Pleasure and ride western on the trails. I love the classy look and style of dressage & english riding. I have two breeds of horses, a QH for the trails and a Friesian for the show ring.


----------

